# Grizzly Granite Surface Plates for a sharpening station



## woodgu (Oct 21, 2010)

After seeing the Lie Nielsen sharpening station for $1300, I spotted Grizzly's Granite Surface Plates. I am motivated to build a sharpening station to use the 24"x36" (4" thick) Grizzly Granite Surface Plate for the surface. http://grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=Granite%20surface%20plate&new=1

Has anyone got any experience with these surface plates? I would be interested in any downfalls or insights you may have.

Thank you,


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have no experience with these but I find them appealing. If I ever buy one it will be when I am in the area so I can pick it up and avoid the shipping charges.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

I have used one of these for about two years to a sharpen my tools. Basically gives you a flat surface that doesn't scoot around. I just pour a little water on it, slap my sandpaper on it and sharpen the bevel, then a few swipes on the back. Works great for me. I picked mine up from woodcraft.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

For that price I doubt you could go wrong. I did not know Grizzly sold plates that large. I may have to also make my sharpening station from one!


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

You might get a hernia trying to move these things around? How much do they weigh?


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

399#, maybe the 3" thick one would work as well


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

very cool! how much would something like this cost at a big-box home center store? http://www.grizzly.com/products/18-x-24-x-3-Granite-Surface-Plate-No-Ledge/G9654


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I dunno know but 24×36" seems like a lot of dedicated real estate just for sharpening, of course unless you have plenty of room. Have you checked with the local granite countertop installers in your area? They may have a cutoff they would let go of, say cheap. Freight on the Grizzly project will run you about twice the cost of the granite slab. It just seems like there is an easier way. I'm all about easy.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

24"x36"x4" plate would weight 165 lb. I don't understand why people spend money on this. A $5 granite tile will give you PERFECTLY FLAT surface, and it can't be flatter than flat. A tile is sufficient for any sharpening needs except perhaps planer blades.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm with David Roberts on this one. I can't help thinking that woodworking stores selling granite is a bit of a rip off, especially when you consider the postage costs on top of the price.

I bought a slab of black granite at my local supermarket which was being sold in the kitchen section as a cutting board. It is 1" thick x 18" long x 12" wide. It cost me £10. It might be worth you looking out for something similar.

Other than that, search for granite worktop maufacturers and see if there are any in your area that you could visit and pick it up in person. If you are not fussy about the the colour of the granite I bet they have tons of offcuts they would be happy to get rid of. Alternatively, do as Viktor says and use a tile.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Monumentalist's tomb stone makers also have pieces.
That is in Scotland.
Saves a lot on postage.
I got a nice 12×18 x 2 piece for a bottle of Scotch.  (preferred currency for non receipt purchases in Scotland)
jamie


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I use a sink cutout from a kitchen. Its 1.5" thick, 18×30. The cost was free since I grabbed it out of the trash. Call your local stone shop, these "scraps" have virtually no value to them and they usually have a pile sitting out somewhere.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

FWIW - I can buy plate glass locally for $6 per square foot. In theory, it is as flat as anything else. I "mount" it to some plywood and it works great as a sharpening surface. It's also easy to put away when not in use.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I use granite tiles from Home Depot. About $4.50 each.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Get a piece of float glass from the local glass company. Thick, flat, cheap, and non-porous.
Granite is fine for the machine shop where it will be on a dedicated work stand.
Bill


----------



## Potacka (Oct 7, 2009)

+1 on the granite tile

Adam


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine is also glass. 9X12 and 3/16 thick.
A little water and wet/dry papers sticks like glue…almost. 
I put three different grit strips on at the same time. 
Use that veritas guide. 
Don't do anything wider than my plane blades.
Works great.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Gotcha gloat..
Number 2 son does granite counter tops..
We've even got sink cutouts as stepping stones in the garden..polished side down !
and yes the stuff's flat..I think Jeff's claiming withing two thou ?
Wonder if I should try the 2 by 18 piece of damaged marble he brought home ??

And they value the offcuts, damaged, cutouts etc so little that they've 
regularly had a bin out front.. want it ? take it !

Poor guy's VW's gotta hurt


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a hunk of safety glass 3" thick 12X18 I got from a local glazier and it works perfect…..I also have used granite tiles….but with the glass I can put a mirror under it and see the bevel angle from the top…..either of them work well….and both are available at local hardware or borg stores….I wouldn't even dare guess at the shipping cost of something like that.


----------



## woodgu (Oct 21, 2010)

I appreciate the responses. It looks as though there are a number of less expensive solutions to getting a flat surface for a sharpening station that I will pursue.

Thank you.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

excellent, I will check on all that as well… thanks, everyone.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Phil;

We agree with many of the earlier posters ….. go visit and make friends with your local granite counter top supplier.

Good luck!


----------



## woodgu (Oct 21, 2010)

I will. I saw a yard sign on the side of the road today advertising discounted granite counter tops. I thought, what the heck…I left a message for them. I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

my neighbor works for a granite company (toumb stones and counter tops) and his boss takes the scraps out to his farm and uses them for "fill" for his farm !!!!!


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Check out your local stone cutter that makes granite gravestones. I would suspect that you could get a nicely flattened stone for a similar amount without the shipping costs.

Jim


----------

